# HyreCar?



## Chinacatsunflower (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with HyreCar?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

After car expenses you are not making much money, just go apply at any job and it will actually be more then the surges after true expenses, just ask any master mechanic to breakdown the true costs of rideshare and how you are at best breaking even, do not be fooled and give yourself piece of mind working a job with actual benefits and where you don’t constantly loose an asset with each turn or put yourself at huge risk of an accident where you can get sued through your nose.

And yes I live in Austin, and I am avoiding driving SXSW like the plague, even in my old car that is a junker. Why? Because it all goes back to repairs and the risk skyrockets for trouble.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

That definitely sucks but I wouldn't risk it to be honest especially for what Uber pays. It is not the riders reporting you I'd really worry about; I hear horror stories *all. the. time.* and when I ask if they reported this behavior, " Well, no". If you were to get into an accident while driving for Uber in this unauthorized rental, you would be absolutely boned with Uber, liability, the dealership. Not worth it to me anyway.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i looked into hyre car and it was too expensive and too much hassle, you gotta do all the work uploading the docs and normally the prices are too high and it's a hassle meeting up with the driver


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i looked into hyre car and it was too expensive and too much hassle, you gotta do all the work uploading the docs and normally the prices are too high and it's a hassle meeting up with the driver


$13 daily for insurance, plus 10% (?) commission on top of quoted price. Two-day minimum rental.

In Boston, the Uber Greenlight Hub hasn't heard of Hyrecar.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

I used Hyercar in two cities. In Chicago it was great. Lots of professionals renting cars. All the cars are already on the rideshare platforms all documents in order. You sign up, pay, and drive.

In Seattle it was a clown show. 90% of the cars have not passed inspection. The drivers don’t have the correct docs and if you do take the car in yourself it fails the inspection because the cars suck. And Hyercar will not refund your money for the whole week if the car fails inspection. Most they will give you is a day or two back. 

I wrote the CEO and told him they need to require the cars have already passed inspection before allowing them on the platform. He just responded with some CEO double talk. It’s probably pointless now since their business probably tanked now that Lyft and Uber have rolled out this rental option in all the major cities.


----------

